# Dendrobatid classification questions



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a few questions regarding the scientific classification of dendrobatids.

Firstly, are dendrobatids frogs, toads, or tree frogs? What I mean is, are they closer to ranids, bufonids, or hylids? I looked up the classification for many neobatrachian families, apparently leptodactylids are related to hylids, rhacophorids are related to ranids and microhylids are related to bufonids, etc. etc. However, I can't find information on which of the three "main" families dendrobatids are closest to.

Also, are Ameerega and Epipedobates dendrobatines or colostethines? I have found multiple sources stating that they are closely related to Phyllobates, while others state that they are closest to Silverstoneia.

Thirdly, is azureus a subspecies of tinctorius, or just a morph?

If anyone knows, I would appreciate some info.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

From dendrobates.org, the family tree of Dendrobatidae split up into the two families as such:

Dendrobatidae (contains 3 subfamilies) 

A. Colostethinae (contains 8 genera)
-Ameerega (30 species)
-Colostethus (19 species)
-Epipedobates (6 species)
-Silverstoneia (3 species)
B. Dendrobatinae (contains 7 genera)
-Adelphobates (3 species)
-Andinobates (12 species)
-Dendrobates (5 species)
-Excidobates (2 species)
-Minyobates (1 species)
-Oophaga (9 species)
-Phyllobates (5 species)
-Ranitomeya (18 species)
C. Hyloxalinae (contains 1 genus)
-Hyloxalus (57 species)


Aromobatidae (contains 3 subfamilies)

A. Allobatinae (contains 1 genus)
-Allobates (46 species)
B. Anomaloglossinae (contains 2 genera)
-Anomaloglossus (20 species)
-Rheobates (2 species)
C. Aromobatinae (2 genera)
-Aromobates (12 species)
-Mannophryne (15 species)



Dendrobates.org - Dendrobatoidea


----------



## sjaakdaak (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't answer the question about the relationships above the family level, and I believe there's nothing to be ashamed of in admitting that. Taxonomists specialised in amphibian higher taxonomy are also still debating the exact position of the families you mention.

I can answer the question about _Dendrobates tinctorius_, though. "Azureus" is what you call a morph. The correct spelling would thus be _Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Azureus". Quotation marks and different font are there to show that the designation "azureus" has no taxonomical value.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

sjaakdaak said:


> I can answer the question about _Dendrobates tinctorius_, though. "Azureus" is what you call a morph. The correct spelling would thus be _Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Azureus". Quotation marks and different font are there to show that the designation "azureus" has no taxonomical value.


Well yes and no. They are a morph, but more importantly they are a population. Morph just refers to phenotype. So technically one could say the morph is "Blue with black spot" as one could say for New Rivers, Koetari Rivers, and True Sipalliwin's. But they are all different because they are from different populations.


----------

